# Constant Buzz in tweeters



## cyi106 (May 3, 2008)

Just installed my pg rsd65cs comps and they were working fine for a little bit, but now there is a constant buzzing sound, even when the volume is turned all the way down. Double checked all my wiring, what else can be the problem?


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

How much power and are you using the provided crossovers? Sounds like they may be blown. The tweeter is not up to par with the power handling of the woofer in that set.


----------



## cyi106 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Constant Buzz in tweet*

I might be pushing close to the max but j read about them being able to take more thAn 120. I am using the provided crossover too


----------



## cyi106 (May 3, 2008)

New update, not sure if it changes anything. But when I put my car into just acc mode, not turning the key all the way, the music plays fine. But when I turn the ignition on the buzzing starts again


----------



## cyi106 (May 3, 2008)

Any more input out there? Am I looking at blown speakers?


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Check your grounds. Is it a Pioneer HU by chance?


----------



## cyi106 (May 3, 2008)

I'll check the grounds but I don't think that's it. Ya it's a pioneer, why?


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Try this, fixed my noise issues with my Pioneer HU:



jmanpc said:


> Alrighty guys, since we no longer have access to the other ground loop fix thread, thanks to _someone_ (you know who you are), I'm making a new thread about it.
> 
> 
> *Ground loops *and *engine whine* cause common problems such as a high-pitched whine that varies with engine RPM's, various thumps while changing tracks, turn on/off thumps, etc.
> ...


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

Had a similar issue with my Pioneer HU. I did all of the above, and also got the power and ground from the distro blocks in the trunk. There's still a bit left, but I think it's the PDX buzzing.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats freaking ridiculous! I know it fixes the problem, but gosh darn.

Fail!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Many of the Pioneer HU have this issue, they put a tiny fuse on the shield ground and it blows. Then you have no shielding on your RCA and no ground signal to amp. To check it you can just touch a wire to the outside part of RCA plug and case of HU, never ground the inner RCA wire of course. I've never seen a HU that the case was not grounded but make sure it is for that test. The right way is to put a new fuse in the HU, but it is a tiny soldered in thing. Mine has not had a problem but only run a couple different amps so far....you want to be careful how you connect amps up to those HU, make sure the amp is grounded before anything else. I have always put the RCA on last, IIRC that is correct. If your amp ground fails it can blow the HU shields, it depends on the amp design.

To test check ohms to ground at HU RCA shield, if not ~0 its broken...this does not apply to balanced inputs.

More info look up 'pico fuse pioneer' in a search engine.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

braves6117 said:


> Thats freaking ridiculous! I know it fixes the problem, but gosh darn.
> 
> Fail!


Trying to get me all wound up on a Monday morning aren't you....

Therefore I must simply say... I concur.


----------

